# Sonic Forces arrives November 7 on Nintendo Switch, Playstation 4 and Xbox One, bonus edition extras



## Thirty3Three (Aug 31, 2017)

It's also 39.99


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> It's also 39.99


WAIT REALLY


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> WAIT REALLY


Apparently yeah, gamestop listed it as $40, seem like not a AAA title worthy of $60? Or maybe is a mistake?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 31, 2017)

-.-. Where's the pre-order details for other platforms? I got this feeling with Sonic Mania, and now it's repeated here. As if Sonic's comeback year is exclusive to Switch. I have Mania on PS4, and maybe I'll get Forces on PS4, as I do not own a Switch. Salty...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> -.-. Where's the pre-order details for other platforms? I got this feeling with Sonic Mania, and now it's repeated here. As if Sonic's comeback year is exclusive to Switch. I have Mania on PS4, and maybe I'll get Forces on PS4, as I do not own a Switch. Salty...


Check the source. Is for 3 consoles.  Is even in the title post O_O


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2017)

Not every AAA title or any game for that matter, has to be $60. 

"OC Don't steal" amiibo incoming.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Check the source. Is for 3 consoles.  Is even in the title post O_O



Yet you post pictures of the Nintendo variety.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 31, 2017)

Knights and Super Monkey Ball could be easily added as character, but why, better make them as an outfit, lol.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Aug 31, 2017)

prepare yourselves for the two week delay of the pc version


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Yet you post pictures of the Nintendo variety.


I also said Playstation 4 and xbox one in the title and provided a source for it. I gave enough information to acknowledge the game is available for other consoles. Are you unsatisfied cause I didn't use one for each console or the ps4 specifically?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I also said Playstation 4 and xbox one in the title and provided a source for it. I gave enough information to acknowledge the game is available for other consoles. Are you unsatisfied cause I didn't use one for each console or the ps4 specifically?



Yes to the former. It's just something I've been gathering, like these Sonic games are seen as Nintendo titles when there are other platforms. To save the trouble of touching Twitter, you could've posted all three images, show the differences here instead of link over there (funnily enough the first comment I saw asked about a PC version).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Yes to the former. It's just something I've been gathering, like these Sonic games are seen as Nintendo titles when there are other platforms. To save the trouble of touching Twitter, you could've posted all three images, show the differences here instead of link over there (funnily enough the first comment I saw asked about a PC version).


Or you could have posted this.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 31, 2017)

i don't care i can't play this shit
.....why persona dlc? .-.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or you could have posted this.



I don't follow gaming news, I only go on Twitter for a handful of specific things, and I was busy between the time that tweet was first made and now.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2017)

Hmmm... I played this one on a demo boot at gamescom, and it was kind of ok.
It didn't look bad really, but I still prefer mania.
It felt too much auto-pilot for me (like most 3d sonic games anyway)


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2017)

Hmm, I'm thinking the odds of Sonic games going back to being crappy again after Mania are pretty high.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

Come on, it was made by sonic team, and is based on sonic generations, didn't y'all like that game?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wait, WHAT? A persona 5 costume?! Also cheaper price?!


----------



## wormdood (Aug 31, 2017)

lol . . . *sonic* the hedgehog news brought to you by *sonic* angel knight  . . . lol


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Aug 31, 2017)

arent you worried even a little about denuvo


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> arent you worried even a little about denuvo


Well, there is no Denuvo in PS4, XB1 or Switch.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Aug 31, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, there is no Denuvo in PS4, XB1 or Switch.


wait there is no pc port?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> wait there is no pc port?


Not at least on this release date, according to the thread title.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

wormdood said:


> lol . . . *sonic* the hedgehog news brought to you by *sonic* angel knight  . . . lol


would you have preferred @SANIC to do it or @shaunj66 ?


----------



## Viri (Aug 31, 2017)

Gee Sega, how about releasing Jet Set Radio Future on PC/Xbox/Switch/PS4? Also, what about Persona 5 for PC/Switch/Xbox?


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Aug 31, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not at least on this release date, according to the thread title.


oh ok
so i can still grab some popcorn to watch the hate storm 2 the sequel


----------



## SANIC (Aug 31, 2017)

OwO I feel the edge. Looks gr8 tho. Might buy it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Come on, it was made by sonic team, and is based on sonic generations, didn't y'all like that game?


Oh, well fair enough.  Generations was pretty good, guess I'll give this a fair chance at some point.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 31, 2017)

So if we continue the saga of  first game good, second game bad, third game good and so on with the Sonic franchise.

Will this game be really crappy then?


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 31, 2017)

Denuvo and DRM matters aside, I'm really excited for this game as a long time sonic fan. It won't satisfy me as much as Sonic Mania did, but it looks really promising.
Aaaaand I won't speak my opinion more than that because then a horde of 3D Sonic haters will succumb me


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 31, 2017)

PC?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

RedoLane said:


> Denuvo and DRM matters aside, I'm really excited for this game as a long time sonic fan. It won't satisfy me as much as Sonic Mania did, but it looks really promising.
> Aaaaand I won't speak my opinion more than that because then a horde of 3D Sonic haters will succumb me


You free to speak your opinion, Lol. Is a forum, discussion is encouraged. Even if it means community backlash from others, is just how life works. Not everyone agrees with everyone.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> PC?


Odd that there's not even a Steam page for it yet, every recent Sega game has been getting a PC release.  Even older remasters.


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You free to speak your opinion, Lol. Is a forum, discussion is encouraged. Even if it means community backlash from others, is just how life works. Not everyone agrees with everyone.


Trust me... I've been in this fanbase for so many years to anticipate this kind of situation.
But thanks for your concern


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 31, 2017)

Did someone say amiibos?!

Hnnnnnnnnnng!!!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 31, 2017)

One of them has glasses now? Great!

Sonic Forces 2 will have a new character that uses a cane too.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 31, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Did someone say amiibos?!
> 
> Hnnnnnnnnnng!!!


Not a huge Sonic fan, but I gotta admit I'd probably buy a Knuckles amiibo.  Especially if it has a use for Mania and Forces.



WhiteMaze said:


> One of them has glasses now? Great!
> 
> Sonic Forces 2 will have a new character that uses a cane too.


Gotta go fast!  First DLC characters will be:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efyrzAewjz8


----------



## Axido (Aug 31, 2017)

After the great success of Sonic Mania they had to remind the public that there was _that other_ Sonic game.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 31, 2017)

Great that this game is only $40. Probably would buy it in December or later though because I'll be to busy playing Mario Odyssey and fire emblem warriors. Plus I'm still skeptical about the avatar gameplay.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Great that this game is only $40. Probably would buy it in December or later though because I'll be to busy playing Mario Odyssey and fire emblem warriors. Plus I'm still skeptical about the avatar gameplay.


Yeah i had that thought too, Like a week after mario odyssey release, and not to mention other switch games announcements, but considering is also on ps4 and xbox one, it wouldn't matter only to the switch release dates. Probably nothing for ps4 or xbox one was announced at that time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Apparently yeah, gamestop listed it as $40, seem like not a AAA title worthy of $60? Or maybe is a mistake?



Ssssh, don't give Sega any ideas.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 31, 2017)

Fursona 5.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 31, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Fursona 5.


Oh God. Don't give DeviantArt any ideas. It's already bad enough.


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh God. Don't give DeviantArt any ideas. It's already bad enough.


It already happened.


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow it comes out on my bday :o


----------



## Raylight (Sep 1, 2017)

I guess PC is delayed AGAIN


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 1, 2017)

That game looks Furry as hell.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> That game looks Furry as hell.



Furry > humans any day


----------



## The Frenchman (Sep 1, 2017)

This is the moment when Sega will see how "New" Sonic bombs. 

Sonic Mania was so great, this game looks by garbage.


----------



## SANIC (Sep 1, 2017)

A i hope to buy this game but no PC release  I will try to buy it for Ps4 and play it on my cousins system. This looks like the best Modern Sonic game since Unleashed


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2017)

this is the most you we will see of persona on switch isn't it -.-


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2017)

after what i have seen of this game already i have little or not interest in it. the gameplay i have seen pretty much involves run forward fast and use homing boost here and there and repeat. sonic cycle strikes again


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> after what i have seen of this game already i have little or not interest in it. the gameplay i have seen pretty much involves run forward fast and use homing boost here and there and repeat. sonic cycle strikes again


How is this different from other sonic games, the only difference between that and classic sonic is no homing attack for extended jumps, you basically run fast most of the time, then slow down for tricky platforming.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 1, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> after what i have seen of this game already i have little or not interest in it. the gameplay i have seen pretty much involves run forward fast and use homing boost here and there and repeat. sonic cycle strikes again


I believe the "repetitive gameplay" perspective doesn't hold up, because when you boil it down, every game is repetitive gameplay, with the exception of games like Mario Party with a slew of mini games of different gameplay.

Don't get me wrong, I have this gut feeling this game will be mediocre at best, I just can't pinpoint it myself right now as to why.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2017)

take a look there is literally NO gameplay whatsoever
http://au.ign.com/videos/2017/08/24/sonic-forces-official-tag-gameplay-first-look
the 1st trailer we saw in the ruined cityt was practically the same thing too so if this is what all the levels are going to play as than count ME OUT.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> take a look there is literally NO gameplay whatsoever
> http://au.ign.com/videos/2017/08/24/sonic-forces-official-tag-gameplay-first-look
> the 1st trailer we saw in the ruined cityt was practically the same thing too so if this is what all the levels are going to play as than count ME OUT.


No one knows how the rest of the game will play, so is unfair to conclude on that but okay.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sonic with guns.....I thought they already did a Shadow the Hedgehog? Anyone have any on-hand experience with this one yet?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 1, 2017)

Bitches! They acknowledge JSR, NiGHTS, and SuMoBa, but put them in a game that will most likely be on the same level as Sonic '06. They didnt even have the decency to give us songs by Crush 40. I'll keep my Seven Rings In Hand with my $40.00+tax.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 1, 2017)

not one of these stages looks fun to play. and the classic stages look like shit it looks like they got the cheapest models possible off turbo squid and just used them!


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 2, 2017)

any news on the pc release?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 2, 2017)

This game has been nothing but disappointment for me. Truly, I wish that it burns. Maybe I am biased, maybe I just like Mania too much. But at the end of the day; it seems like it's a half-assed, poor produced, and cash grab Sonic game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 2, 2017)

Now i kinda wish this game was released before sonic mania.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2017)

The hate is pretty strong.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 3, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> The hate is pretty strong.


Yeah i noticed. People seem to like sonic generations and then hate this.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2017)

This game is going to create another wave (More like a great tsunami) of cringey fan art of Sonic O.C.'s. Not looking forward to that. :/


----------



## ww97 (Sep 5, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> any news on the pc release?


Predicting to be CANCELLED. How disappointing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 5, 2017)

ww97 said:


> Predicting to be CANCELLED. How disappointing.


Sonic Farçes....


----------



## Lumince (Sep 5, 2017)

Well no preorder for me. Id rather not be disappointed in a game that "looks kind of good' and then it derails like 06. I don't need more disappointment in my life. Its cool that its only $40 instead of $60 though...


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Sep 5, 2017)

What? $39.99?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll be honest, I think the game is going to turn out alright.  Not necessarily a masterpiece, but not as bad as everyone's making it out to be, and hopefully not as bad as Sonic 06.

The game retains the basic gameplay from Sonic Generations.  That game was widely praised.  I mean, yeah, the addition of the OC and the "edgy" tone the game seems to have going for it might make some people roll their eyes for targeting the DeviantArt demographic, but I don't see where this immense _hatred_ is coming from.  

I admit, though; this probably won't be as good as Sonic Mania.  I don't think any modern-day Sonic game can top that.  But that doesn't automatically mean Sonic Forces will be bad.

Personally, I don't see myself fitting into the demographic for this game.  The game seems more story-oriented than previous recent Sonic titles, and I only have a fleeting interest in Sonic storylines these days.

The whole Sonic franchise is weird and amalgamated.  There have definitely been ups and downs throughout the franchise, and what seems to work beautifully in one game gets totally bashed upon in another (or heck, even just a port of the _same damn game_), and what Sonic fans expect from a game seems to shift from year to year.  Critics seem to continuously flaunt the "fact" that all modern Sonic games suck, even though there have been quite a few good ones after the classic era (the Sonic Advance series, the Sonic Rush series, Sonic Colors, Sonic Generations, etc.), though I suspect this is more due to the combination of series ignorance and the unwillingness for any reviewer being caught dead liking a Sonic game, especially considering his "uncool" status among gamers of late.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Sep 7, 2017)

Gonna look biased as hell because of my profile picture, but god damn, everyone needs to chill out.
Most of this thread is full of people who worship the classic games yet ignore the qualities of the 3D Sonic games. You're all assuming it's going to be a total, guaranteed shitfest based on how it looks, even though it looks exactly like Generations and MIGHT play like Generations too. The hate is unnecessary.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 13, 2017)

i never saw this coming  also this game looks dope i hope there is mostly full 3d instead of 2d but why classic sonic not really a fan of his stages and my OC is gonna be Joker the furry cat


----------

